# Installazione gentoo da livecd-i686-installer-2008.0-r1.iso

## Epicuro

Un saluto a tutti gli amici del forum. Questo il mio problema: ho effettuato l'installazione utilizzando il livecd, in particolare ho usato l'installer grafico attraverso il quale ho partizionato il disco( una partizione di boot da 100 Mb, una di swap 2Gb ed il resto tutto per root) dove è presente anche windows xp.  Ho seguito il wizard proposto dall'installer e alla fine ho riavviato il sistema.

Al riavvio, a parte il menu di grub che non si vede , dopo il caricamento del sistema ed il login si apre xterm.

Da terminale provo a configurare la rete ma non trova la scheda ethernet.

Ho paura che non mi riconosca l'hardware come invece era avvenuto quando avevo usato il cd.

La mia domanda è se forse ho sbagliato ad effettuare l'installazione attraverso l'installer grafico. Forse  era meglio aver seguito le istruzioni del manuale dal quale però non ho capito quale fosse il compito del livecd.

Doveva forse servirmi per usare il terminale o cosa?

Il mio PC è un notebook hp con 1Gb di ram, una scheda nvidia go7400 e processore duo T2300.

Grazie per tutti i possibili suggerimenti.

                        Ciao                    

Epicuro

----------

## cloc3

il problema del liveCd è che, sul forum, il dibattito è piuttosto ristretto, perché tutti, dopo un po', imparano a farne  meno.

l'installazione che ottieni con il livecd è identica a quella con il cd normale.

se non riesci dad usare la scheda di rete, significa che non hai compilato il driver nel kernel. non è una questione di live o minimal.

se si apre xterm significa che stai utilizzando un ambiente grafico minimale, perché forse non hai installato (o configuato per l'avvio) gnome o kde.

----------

## Epicuro

Mi scuso per non aver risposto al tuo suggerimento Cloc3 ma, essendo nuovo per questa distribuzione, ho dovuto faticare parecchio per riuscire nell'installazione.

Comunque ho seguito il tuo consiglio anzi ho ricominciato l'installazione da linea di comando e seguendo alla lettera il manuale.

Conclusione ho installato il sistema poi il server grafico, i drivers nvidia e per finire kde.

Qui sono cominciati i problemi. In pratica dopo aver effettuato il login grafico parte correttamente kde ma dopo poco il disco fisso comincia a frullare e lo sfondo diventa nero, rimane il pannello inferiore.

Il file /var/log/Xorg.0.log mi indica alcuni inconvenienti  *Quote:*   

> ww Fonts dir not found or not valid in usr/share/fonts/misc    ww The directory usr/share/fonts/TTF does not exist    ww Open ACIPI failed /var/run/acipid.soket  no such file or directory  EE failed to initialize the glx module.

 

Non so proprio dove cercare e cosa fare.

Grazie per ogni possibile suggerimento.

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

prima di tutto, accertati di avere seguito alla lettera i passi indicati nella guida ufficiale, e in particolare quelli relativi al modulo glx.

l'errore relativo agli acpi potrebbe dipendere da una mancata compilazione dei driver corrispondenti nel kernel (sezione Power management and ACPI options ) e/o dal mancato uso del demone acpid. pacchetto  sys-power/acpid.

----------

## Epicuro

Ciao 

per quanto riguarda il modulo glx ho fatto come indica il manuale :

Section "Module"

  (...)

  # Load  "dri"

  Load  "glx"

  (...)

EndSection

Adesso proverò con il pacchetto sys-power/acpid o vedrò di ricompilare il kernel.

Ti farò sapere.

Grazie mille.

Ciao

----------

## Epicuro

Un saluto agli amici del forum.

Dopo aver installato il pacchetto sys-power/acpid e aver verificato che nella configurazione del kernel (sezione Power management and ACPI options ) i driver erano correttamente compilati sono riuscito a far partire "startx" kde solo da superuser mentre lo stesso comando da utente normale mi restituiva l'output: non trovo exec startkde nel file /home/eddie/.xinitrc.

In realtà il comando c'era, ho persino provato ad aggiungere al mio PATH (export PATH=$PATH:/opt/kde/bin) ma niente.

Riavviando il sistema, dalla finestra di login accedo come utente normale, parte kde 3.5 ma dopo poco l'hd comincia a girare e improvvisamente lo sfondo diventa nero e rimane solo il pannello inferiore.

Ho letto e riletto il manuale relativo alla creazione di Xorg, alla sua configurazione e quello della mia nVidia G72M ma non sono riuscito di venirne a capo.

Ringrazio anticipatamente chiunque possa darmi un suggerimento.

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> non trovo exec startkde nel file /home/eddie/.xinitrc.
> 
> 

 

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ ls ~./.xinitrc

ls: impossibile accedere a ~./.xinitrc: No such file or directory

```

in effetti, neanche io lo trovo.

per una configurazione corretta dell'ambiente kde, puoi utilizzare questa guida specifica, dove tra l'altro trovi anche una giustificazione del messaggio di errore che hai incontrato.

mi è difficile. al momento, capire esattamente il fenomeno dello schermo nero.

in ogni caso, le risorse a cui devi fare riferimento per venirne a capo sono, sempre e comunque, i file di log.

oltre a /var/log/Xorg.*.log può servire qualche volta anche il file ~/.xsession-errors, generato da kde nella cartella utente.

un'altra possibilità è provare a separare i problemi. prova ad installare un ambiente desktop secondario (tipo xfce-base/xfce4 o x11-wm/enlightenment ) per capire a che livello si genera l'instabilità.

fai sapere.

----------

## Epicuro

Un saluto agli amici del forum.

Finalmente kde parte senza problemi. Mi è bastato selezionarlo dalla finestra del login manager. Sono proprio un pivello!

Adesso non mi rimane che ringraziarti Cloc3.

Ciao

----------

## Apetrini

Se credi di aver risolto il tuo problema, puoi manifestare il tuo apprezzamento seguendo le linee guida del forum e inserendo il tag [Risolto] come titolo della discussione.

----------

